# The shallow, childish nature of women



## dfens (Dec 5, 2017)

They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.

And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.

There's nothing that woman hate more than the nonviolent man ready to make peace with the world.  There's nothing they are attracted to more than the violent man ready to slaughter his enemies.

Therefore, at the end of the day, women are just as responsible for all of the violence, war, and killing in this world, by perpetuating the genes of such people.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 5, 2017)

Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper. 

Good job.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...


Bad break up?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 5, 2017)

You know, most women that I have known preferred a peaceful man who was able to defend themselves.  

Only crazy women want a dude who is going to fight all the time. 

And..................most of the women I've met over the course of my life were pretty sane.


----------



## playtime (Dec 5, 2017)

to dfens:

just stfu.

              thanx, 
                playtime


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 6, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...



^^^^ You obviously hate women.

*"They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies."*

We do? You need to get out of that basement you obviously have spent your entire life in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> ...



dfens broke up with his right hand? OMG when did this happen?


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2017)

In my opinion,   most women like strong men and totally despise weaklings.

That makes most women smart and not shallow, OP.

Who is going to spend the rest of her life with a snowflake?

The horror!


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 6, 2017)

I hate when women ogle at me like I'm a piece of meat. Excuse me, ladies. My eyes are up here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 6, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I hate when women ogle at me like I'm a piece of meat. Excuse me, ladies. My eyes are up here.



*"I hate when women ogle at me like I'm a piece of meat."*

It's because you look like you taste like bacon


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 6, 2017)

skye said:


> In my opinion,   most women like strong men and totally despise weaklings.
> 
> That makes most women smart and not shallow, OP.
> 
> ...



*"In my opinion,   most women like strong men and totally despise weaklings."*

Most women like strong men because we still see men as the protectors and an Alpha Male his instinct is to be the protector of women and children.

No woman wants some Beta Cuck Faggot who if there was a situation of danger is going to either cry like the Beta Cuck Faggot he is or start rambling about let's attempt to be nice to that unhinged lunatic that is coming at us with a knife or whatever.

An Alpha Male just pulls out his Glock and shoots the POS.

*"Who is going to spend the rest of her life with a snowflake?"*

Librarian type women and SJW women, well the ones who are not carpet munchers of course.


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2017)

Absolutely! ^^^


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, most women that I have known preferred a peaceful man who was able to defend themselves.
> 
> Only crazy women want a dude who is going to fight all the time.
> 
> And..................most of the women I've met over the course of my life were pretty sane.




Did you save the receipts?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 6, 2017)

We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.




We? you say "we, heterosexuals who are female.... we like this  and we like that?" talk for yourself.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 6, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...


Women love to use betas.  However...  They want to breed with Alphas...  Its a tale old as man itself...


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 6, 2017)

skye said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.
> ...


So just what is it, as a heterosexual female, that you want?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 6, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.


And...  This is as good a time as any to point out that there are also low rung Beta females as well..


----------



## skye (Dec 6, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Like I said in my post #8. 



 I swear ....in a hypothetical case.... I would prefer to die alone instead of with a weakling male snowflake. YUCK


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion,   most women like strong men and totally despise weaklings.
> ...


Just what the HELL is a "beta cuck faggot? This sounds like the trash folk that infest the U.S.A. We need decent folks, loving and protective of each other. People capable of creating loving families. Since we don't have anyone invading our country, we have no need of morons. If anyone invaded our country, all of us, females and males, would fight them off.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.
> ...


Just where are you getting this crap?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



^^^^ Vastator can you do the honours and tell them what a Beta Cuck Faggot is, I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.
> ...



The Beta females all are SJWs of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 7, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



*"We need decent folks, loving and protective of each other."*

Does that include singing Kumbaya and holding hands? What are you a Hippy or something? The situation is there are bad people out there and offering to sing Kumbaya and hold their hand is going to not have a good outcome.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 7, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...


So, some guy who can kick your ass took home the girl you wanted?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Nobody has sung "Kumbaya" since the 1960's. Just what is this "beta" thing? Just why is holding hands and carrying on a loving and protective relationship a bad thing? Good, honest, decent, moral, loving, and, I might enthusiastically add, sexy, men are a good thing, at least when one is a heterosexual woman.
Yes, we know that there are bad people out there.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 7, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, most women that I have known preferred a peaceful man who was able to defend themselves.
> 
> Only crazy women want a dude who is going to fight all the time.
> 
> And..................most of the women I've met over the course of my life were pretty sane.


Some are nuts, some are more even keeled than I am I can say the same about men.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

skye said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



lol... ivanka could have used your advise when daddy jumped into the race because  jared just might be someone's bitch/wife when he goes bye bye to prison.  that is if he doesn't turn tail & squeal to like a pig  to mueller & avoid all that unpleasantness....


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



'beta cuck faggot'  is alt right speak.    so consider the source....

_*PEPE!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



breitbart  ....&  probably stormfront too.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Anyone who has to ask...  Almost certainly is one.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



almost?  actually more like she doesn't  run with the knuckle dragging creatures  who use that term

or just hasn't caught up with knowing who _all _ the various critters  in trump's basket are.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

playtime said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Its good that you should white knight for you're kind. Everyone should know their place. Yours would be right beside her.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



<pfffft>  how quaint. 

i will tell ya sweety -  i know what a white knight is.  i'm married to a Marine.  not some swamp frog that sieg heils because he knows he  really is just a baby tadpole.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

playtime said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Tell my brother I said hello.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 8, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...


There is an old adage that describes the Alpha and beta males.

If you meet someone and you're the one who is nervous, you're not the Alpha.  If you meet someone and you aren't nervous, you're the Alpha.

If you meet a woman and you're nervous, your just the pussy and the betas around you are going to kick your ass.

While it is often true (but not always), women like and want to be with the 'bad boys' in their youth when they too are sowing their oats.

However, when it comes time to have a family, the majority of women are going to want a man with a good head on his shoulders, a keen sense of responsibility, and the ability to stand up for what he loves.  Since the advent of gunpowder, it isn't necessary to have to be the strongest or toughest.  You just need to be a very good shot.

So, I'd say you should practice on not being nervous around women.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 8, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> 
> Good job.



He does have somewhat of a round about point.  At the end of the day women like the bad boys.  I even had a girl tell me that when I was in college.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 8, 2017)

Everyone who is heterosexual wants bad boys or bad girls in their youth, given that young people are never given any  appropriate guidance as to how human sexuality develops, the blame for this to be given to religion and ancient tribal culture, and bad boys and bad girls seem to be the ones who make the biggest display of their sexuality that triggers all of the hormones that are just waking up in teenage youth. Adults have never given proper guidance as to how to handle these developing urges, just religious trash. I know because I just was given "Virgin Mary" garbage instead of guidance so many years ago, not guidance as to how to handle this process process and the feelings.When hormones hit, the youth will do "it" like bunnies. It's part of the process of growing up.
When it's time to settle down and raise a family, things change in the human brain. One wants a loving wife/mother or husband/father. One forgets the "bad boys" and "bad girls" and enters into that "settling down" mode.
The product of all of this is humanity's obstinate refusal to face the facts of human sexuality as mature adults and our lack of knowledge as to how human sexuality works. We really don't know.
After all these years, I still want my bad boy back. I think loving husbands and fathers sill want their bad girls back. I think it's a sexual thing. But society has never been mature about sex, has it?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> ...



Well, I can kinda agree with that.  When I got to Amarillo and was working at the MEPS, I also got a second job working at a biker bar called Boondocks.  I also had a really sweet Harley at that time.  When the younger women came into the bar and started flirting with me, my best pick up line for them was to tell them that I was three times the kind of guy their mother warned them about because I was a biker, a Sailor and a bartender. 

Older women were more interested in the Sailor aspect of me because they were interested in all the places I had been and all the things I had seen.

Yeah, younger women on occasion do like the "bad boys", but many of them grow out of it by their mid 20's.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Everyone who is heterosexual wants bad boys or bad girls in their youth, given that young people are never given any  appropriate guidance as to how human sexuality develops, the blame for this to be given to religion and ancient tribal culture, and bad boys and bad girls seem to be the ones who make the biggest display of their sexuality that triggers all of the hormones that are just waking up in teenage youth. Adults have never given proper guidance as to how to handle these developing urges, just religious trash. I know because I just was given "Virgin Mary" garbage instead of guidance so many years ago, not guidance as to how to handle this process process and the feelings.When hormones hit, the youth will do "it" like bunnies. It's part of the process of growing up.
> When it's time to settle down and raise a family, things change in the human brain. One wants a loving wife/mother or husband/father. One forgets the "bad boys" and "bad girls" and enters into that "settling down" mode.
> The product of all of this is humanity's obstinate refusal to face the facts of human sexuality as mature adults and our lack of knowledge as to how human sexuality works. We really don't know.
> After all these years, I still want my bad boy back. I think loving husbands and fathers sill want their bad girls back. I think it's a sexual thing. But society has never been mature about sex, has it?



Not me.  I don't want to have anything to do with bad boys.  They suck, IMO.  I prefer men who have a good sense of humor, have their shit together and aren't into "bad boy" things.


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 8, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...



Aww, who hurt you?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm almost 40 years old, and I'm well over the "bad boys."  I like a man who holds down a job, goes to work every day, and knows how to treat a woman.  Bad boys tend to be selfish and self centered.  I also don't think they are better in the bedroom when it comes to sex.  In fact, in all probability, they aren't very good at all.  Bad boys are boys with serious issues and hang ups.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

At my age, "bad boy" is another word for "loser."    Lol!  I'll leave him for the 18-year-olds.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



lol... sure sweety- sure.  your brother was done in by jack ruby.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

playtime said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Another snowflake triggered...  Today's turning out to be a good day...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> At my age, "bad boy" is another word for "loser."    Lol!  I'll leave him for the 18-year-olds.


The 18 year old and somewhat above are are what the Alphas are after anyway.  Once a woman's over 30; she's picking through the leftovers.


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



uh-huh.   how's bizarro world treating ya?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > At my age, "bad boy" is another word for "loser."    Lol!  I'll leave him for the 18-year-olds.
> ...



I don't seem to have a problem, even young guys.  You guys are easy.  Come on.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

They all like to talk big but most of them will actually get with just about any woman who will smile at them.    Sluts.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A stuff dick has no conscience.  Often times pussy is like pizza.  Even when its far from the best you've had,  and even past fresh...  It still ain't too bad if the alternative is,  going without. There will always be a fresher piece next time.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 8, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...


But don't forget the bacon...derp


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Just carry around Febreze...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Says a single guy over 50.  ROFL.  I'm sure you get ALL the hot 18-year-old children.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who the fuck said I was over 50? Are you high?  You're a decade off.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Whatever, you act like a child, no matter.  Lol!  Extremely immature, extremely shallow, extremely self centered.  You are on par with the 18-year-olds.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe the next time I make it to Mass...  Dinner...  Since I seem to have everything you're looking for.  But I don't do "crazy" so...  Just dinner...


----------



## playtime (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



awwww..... look who's sounding all buttercuppy 'cause he doesn't wanna be thought of as old...............


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I know you're kidding because you've got nothing I'm looking for.    This place is not a dating site anyways.  I'm sure there are plenty of "fresh" young women looking for a stud like you on the dating sites though!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

playtime said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, that's part of the reason why some old guys go for young girls, or so I've heard.  They make them feel young and virile (even if they aren't - lol).


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

playtime said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Lookin' for Jodie?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I've been propositioned by older guys when I was young, and I was like "no way, gramps!"


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Its actually biological.  Younger women are more fertile,  and their eggs are fresher because they haven't had as much environmental exposure.  As such they are much more likely to produce superior offspring.  Us guys...  Our product is "made fresh daily".


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I remember when I was young and innocent and thought all older men were like my grandpa.  Then, when I started to develop breasts and get into my teen years, I noticed old pigs ogling me.  It was kind of disappointing, and they are worse than the younger guys a lot of times too.  More obvious, more creepy.  Mainly because it's a dude old enough to be your grandpa!  Ewwww.  That is how young girls view you.  And if you have money, they view the same way, only they use you for your money.    At least in 9 out of 10 cases.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Young women are no more attracted to old men than young men are attracted to old women.  When you are young, old people are kind of yucky.  That is just the way it is.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I remember when I was young and innocent and thought all older men were like my grandpa.  Then, when I started to develop breasts and get into my teen years, I noticed old pigs ogling me.  It was kind of disappointing, and they are worse than the younger guys a lot of times too.  More obvious, more creepy.  Mainly because it's a dude old enough to be your grandpa!  Ewwww.  That is how young girls view you.  And if you have money, they view the same way, only they use you for your money.    At least in 9 out of 10 cases.


Everybody's using somebody for something.  Gotta love a free market...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Young women are no more attracted to old men than young men are attracted to old women.  When you are young, old people are kind of yucky.  That is just the way it is.


Women are attracted to good genetics,  wealth,  and power.  Age is about the last thing on the list a woman is considering when its time to make babies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who is heterosexual wants bad boys or bad girls in their youth, given that young people are never given any  appropriate guidance as to how human sexuality develops, the blame for this to be given to religion and ancient tribal culture, and bad boys and bad girls seem to be the ones who make the biggest display of their sexuality that triggers all of the hormones that are just waking up in teenage youth. Adults have never given proper guidance as to how to handle these developing urges, just religious trash. I know because I just was given "Virgin Mary" garbage instead of guidance so many years ago, not guidance as to how to handle this process process and the feelings.When hormones hit, the youth will do "it" like bunnies. It's part of the process of growing up.
> ...


The "bad boy" thing is a reference to memories of a good romp and a good fantasy about someone who is sexy. 
Thank you, though, for mentioning a good sense of humor. I was just thinking about that this morning after looking at pictures of this Trent Franke individual,: about how many guys don't seem to have one, and I can't stand that! These guys in politics and religion don't seem to have a sense of humor at all. They walk around looking like they have their thumbs stuck up their butts. Nobody with any sense would want to have intimate relations with these people, who walk around looking menacing, angry, and glum. That's not sexy. It's off-putting. No relationship will survive absent the ability to laugh. Seriously, would anyone in their right mind want to wake up beside donald trump or roy moore? This is not pleasant company. The thought of an intimate, really intimate, association with them makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I remember when I was young and innocent and thought all older men were like my grandpa.  Then, when I started to develop breasts and get into my teen years, I noticed old pigs ogling me.  It was kind of disappointing, and they are worse than the younger guys a lot of times too.  More obvious, more creepy.  Mainly because it's a dude old enough to be your grandpa!  Ewwww.  That is how young girls view you.  And if you have money, they view the same way, only they use you for your money.    At least in 9 out of 10 cases.


Only very poor decision makers are grandparents at my age.  My kids aren't even in highschool.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I was young and innocent and thought all older men were like my grandpa.  Then, when I started to develop breasts and get into my teen years, I noticed old pigs ogling me.  It was kind of disappointing, and they are worse than the younger guys a lot of times too.  More obvious, more creepy.  Mainly because it's a dude old enough to be your grandpa!  Ewwww.  That is how young girls view you.  And if you have money, they view the same way, only they use you for your money.    At least in 9 out of 10 cases.
> ...



Well, when I was 17 or 18, anyone over 30 was old to me!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't care though.  I wouldn't go back to being 17/18 for anything in the world.  I think I am way more "put together" now and have a lot more going for me in the brains area than I did at that age.  I might have looked younger, but I think I am actually more attractive now than I was then.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


30 doesn't seem so old nowadays does it?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

I fit into the "old" category I suppose and have no desire to bend over a 20 something girl. They're awesome to look at but gimme a fit 40-50 year old who knows how to chill out and fuch any day. I also won't be texted with " I love you" every 15 minutes with a selfie attached.
My buddies think i'm nuts. They go to the whorehouse and pay extra for kids that look under age( they aren't). I want none of it. I find a nice bartender or waitress with no wedding ring and start up a conversation. My kinda gurlz


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Everyone under 25 looks like a little kid to me!    I'm like, that person could be 15 or could be 20.    Doesn't matter to me because I find teenagers (and I include early 20s in that category) to be majorly annoying.  I've lived with one!  Lol!  I don't want to be a teenager, I don't want to date a teenager, I certainly don't want to live with one again either!  I prefer people around my own age.  I like people I can talk to and connect with and have things in common with.  Those are important things to me.  I'm not even interested in being friends with someone in their teens or early 20s really, never mind being "romantically involved" with them.  Just thinking about it makes me laugh.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't really find child like features to be very attractive either.  Maybe that is just a difference between men and women, I don't know.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really find child like features to be very attractive either.  Maybe that is just a difference between men and women, I don't know.


Biologically that is correct.  Youth in women implies fertility markers and superior breedability.  In men age implies experience security,  and wealth accumulation.  Both of these these are mutually attracted to each other on a biological level.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really find child like features to be very attractive either.  Maybe that is just a difference between men and women, I don't know.
> ...



Err, no.  Young girls are not attracted to older men.  Not sexually anyways.  Chances are, they would cheat on you with a boy their own age who they find "cute" because that is who they are sexually attracted to.  There is a reason why Justin Bieber is popular with the girls and not Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Older...  Than themselves...  Not senior citizens...  Good grief!


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Well you're right. It's nice to talk about old TV funnies and listen to the Stones or Zep or whatever...The BeeGeez  and chill out. Thank God for Viagra....and sweet potatoes


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Like I said, I thought 30 was "old" when I was 18.  30 is certainly not a senior citizen!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Does bieber have age on these girls?  Yes he does.  Does he have status (power)?  Yes he does.  Does he have wealth?  Yes he does.
Check,  check,  and check.  See?  You're getting it.  I knew you could...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I remember being a teen and there would be the odd late 20s/early 30s guy hanging out at our parties and stuff.  He was always "the weird guy" though.  None of the girls would have dated him.  They would sure use him to buy them some alcohol though!    Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Riii-oww!  Simmer down.  I didn't say you were quite a senior citizen.  So touchy...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Justin Bieber is 23.  Lol!


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Ya know. Watch this. Smoke one, turn on some Traffic(Winwood) and get jiggly !


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Well, you are more of a senior citizen than me, so no offense taken!    I can still get guys in their 20s if I wanted to.  No problemo.  I could even make them fall in love with me.  I am too good a person to do such a thing though.  A young person belongs with another young person.  Besides that, I don't find silly youths to be very sexually attractive.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Nooooo drama please.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


And you think 23 year old girls are really digging Bieber?  Most of those girls have moved on to Depp types by that age. Sorry doll...  The biology doesn't lie.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Being with a younger person would probably make me feel older anyways.  I've already been there and done that.  Do I want to go there and do that again?  Nope, not really!  Been there, done that!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have no doubt.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I know, the 23-year-old babes are beating down your door to get a piece of that hot action!    Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Being with a younger person would probably make me feel older anyways.  I've already been there and done that.  Do I want to go there and do that again?  Nope, not really!  Been there, done that!


That's not a bad thing either.  There comes a time for all people,  after they've grown a bit older...  When they desire companionship,  and conversation more than an exciting sex life,  with the prospect of quality children. Its part of the natural life cycle.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Being with a younger person would probably make me feel older anyways.  I've already been there and done that.  Do I want to go there and do that again?  Nope, not really!  Been there, done that!
> ...



Who says older people can't have an exciting sex life?  Just because you are lame . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

In fact, I would say that the older you are (okay, maybe at some point this is no longer the case), the more confident you are with yourself and the less inhibited and "embarrassed" you feel about things.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No 23 year old is ever coming to my house for hot action. That's what her apartment,  and hotels are for.  Never,  ever bring em home. A lesson learned years ago...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> In fact, I would say that the older you are (okay, maybe at some point this is no longer the case), the more confident you are with yourself and the less inhibited and "embarrassed" you feel about things.


Absolutely. Older women do play fewer games.  But then they can't afford to when faced with younger competition.  As such they use their experience to cut to the chase,  and get to what the guy really wants more quickly. 
That's a nice way of saying "older chicks,  are easier".  And that's not a bad thing...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Yeah sure, that's why you are HERE on a Friday night.  Bwa ha ha.    Shut up.  You aren't getting any 23-year-old hot action because they aren't interested.  The only ones who are, are the crazy or weird ones.  And then you are in for a world of hurting.  I've seen guys lives be totally ruined, like a friend of my boyfriend who likes to date very young women that he meets on the internet.  The guy has been clocked in the face with a golf club, his "girlfriend" and his daughter fight like they are sisters, she got pregnant, had a baby, left him for some loser, left the baby in the custody of her parents, and is now a meth addict living on the streets.  He is a 50-something-year-old man with a 1 year old baby who he doesn't even have custody of.  He is a ridiculous man.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Most normal young women want a young man of their own age group that they can marry and begin a family with and have a real future with.  They don't want to be tied down to an old man while they are still young.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Absolutely right on the crazy ones!  That's why you never, ever,  ever...  Bring them to your home.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, I would say that the older you are (okay, maybe at some point this is no longer the case), the more confident you are with yourself and the less inhibited and "embarrassed" you feel about things.
> ...



You wish!  Lol!  Just face it.  Women can get laid much easier than you can, women of ANY age.  Even when they are wicked old and ugly and all used up like myself!  ROFL!    Also, young women see you as a wallet and a credit card.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sounds like he got sperm jacked.  What a fool...  Very avoidable,  that...  Vasectomy!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



WTF, they are "fertile" as you say.    Isn't that one of the reasons why you find them attractive?  Babies and motherhood, until they get to be all old and ugly and used up that is.  Then you will be looking for the next young thing, only you will be older than dirt by then and the girls will just feel disgusted when you ogle them.  I would strongly suggest that you find something more important than fertility in your guide for a mate if you want to have a happy life.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


While they can get laid...  They are stuck with what the younger girls pass over...  As far as being seen as a wallet?  We know.  That's how you get younger chicks!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Well thank you for helping me to prove that the exact OPPOSITE of what the OP claims is the truth.    I'm just glad I'm not so dysfunctional.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Anyways, I see younger women who are more beautiful than me and a lot more who are uglier than me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2017)

This new dude can give rDerp a run for his money!

He's like a combo rDerp/danielpalos.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One should probably be happy in life before taking a "mate".  Just sayin'...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, I see younger women who are more beautiful than me and a lot more who are uglier than me.


Yeah.  I see a lot more obesity in the 20 something's these days,  than when I was 20. Fat girls are disgusting.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Well, if you are looking to have a happy life with a teenager or a person in their young 20s, then that is why you are unhappy.  Teenagers make you unhappy.  They are very difficult, boys and girls, doesn't matter.  

You say you have children, but I can't believe it if you are physically attracted to children who are only a few years older than them!    I'm like Huhhhh???  I thought it was weird when I was young, and I still think it's weird no matter how you guys try to justify it.  It's creepy and it's weird.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When your idea of "children" is someone in their mid 20's...  Everything's bound to seem weird.  Just sayin'...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

It all depends on the person too.  Some people get better looking with age.  I've seen some people that were ugly in high school who actually look better now.  Of course, the opposite is true in most cases, but there are those people who seem to look better now than then.    Some people go through a really awkward stage that lasts for a while, I think.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Happy life with?!  WTF?  Not a chance.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



My son is 21.  I know him and all of his friends.  Yep, they are kids.  Full of testosterone, aggression, and pride and the girls are full of drama and bitchiness.  They are, for the most part, still silly kids.  That's why they get drunk at parties, pass out and then claim that they were raped the next day.  That's why they are so full of drama and so easily angered.  Brain scans prove that a person's brain isn't fully functioning until they are well into their 20s.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> It all depends on the person too.  Some people get better looking with age.  I've seen some people that were ugly in high school who actually look better now.  Of course, the opposite is true in most cases, but there are those people who seem to look better now than then.    Some people go through a really awkward stage that lasts for a while, I think.


I know what you mean.  I get better looking everyday.  An odd phenomena.  Mostly a hallmark of men.  On rare occasion a woman.  Like when a girl is a fat teenager and grows out of it.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Most normal young women want a young man of their own age group that they can marry and begin a family with and have a real future with.  They don't want to be tied down to an old man while they are still young.


I live in Latam so I must disagree, at least in my world. The younger <30 chicks want a 50 someyhing year old with a decent wallet and a good stable income instead of a <30 horndog their age whos banging everything that wigglez. Their sister included.
I just cant relate to gurlz that age. The Farcebook generation. Idiots.
Like this


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



When you are in your late 40s and your idea of a date is an 18-year-old, that is creepy and weird, and people think you are her father.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yet one of the many reasons you never ever, ever bring them to your house.  Ever!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Most normal young women want a young man of their own age group that they can marry and begin a family with and have a real future with.  They don't want to be tied down to an old man while they are still young.
> ...



Yeah, but not when it comes to sex.  Like you guys have said yourselves, when it comes to sex, they are looking for the "bad boy" who is their own age, not the old dude with the wallet.    You are for buying them stuff and they put out in payment for that.  Like prostitution really.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Young people aren't sexually turned on by sagging ballsacks, balding heads and thickening middles with flabby bellies.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'll absolutely agree


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2017)

25 year olds look so young these days. Whoever said they weigh more these days is correct. Maybe 2 out 10 were bigger when I was growing up.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


18? You keep lowering the number there...  Went from lower 20's,  to 18...  Hmmm...  None the less; a date?  If a guy is out trying to get laid...  The last thing he's thinking about,  is what the crowd is thinking.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Young people aren't sexually turned on by sagging ballsacks, balding heads and thickening middles with flabby bellies.  Sorry guys.



Bummer!  2 out 3 here!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> 25 year olds look so young these days. Whoever said they weigh more these days is correct. Maybe 2 out 10 were bigger when I was growing up.



I know.  I remember when I was in school, there were like 3 or 4 really fat kids.  They were the fat kids.  Nowadays, it seems like at least half of them are at least doughboys/girls.  Mostly the girls, I have to say.  I've read that because of preservatives and other things in our foods and drinks that these girls start puberty sooner and therefore they start collecting fat deposits sooner which contributes to them being overweight.  I don't know how true that is, just something I've read before.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> 25 year olds look so young these days. Whoever said they weigh more these days is correct. Maybe 2 out 10 were bigger when I was growing up.


Whoever convinced these sows that "big is beautiful" is one hell of a salesman!


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

However this ole stud muffin aint got no balding nor sagging nor donuts around the midriff  . Shes 47


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 165033 However this ole stud muffin aint got no balding nor sagging nor donuts around the midriff  . Shes 47


How fucking old is that computer!?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 165033 However this ole stud muffin aint got no balding nor sagging nor donuts around the midriff  . Shes 47



Is that your wife/girlfriend?  She's very pretty and not old looking at all to me.  I don't see what the problem with some guys is with older women who are attractive.  I think they must have issues of some sort.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion,   most women like strong men and totally despise weaklings.
> ...


beta cuck males describe the men of the Alt Right.  Buncha snowflakes who can't take what they dish.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 165033 However this ole stud muffin aint got no balding nor sagging nor donuts around the midriff  . Shes 47
> ...


Hahaha. The case is prolly 15 but I like a true desktop. Its got a military grade Gigabyte MB, an Intel 4, 16 GB of Kingston and a 250 gig solid state drive with an 600 watt PS and a Coolermaster hiding in there.its on Debian/MX16.
 I grab those cases at the dump. Towers SUCK !


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I don't see much difference between 18 and 23.  I've seen my son mature some but he is still pretty immature in a lot of ways.  

If there is anything that aggravates me in my "old biddy age" it is young arrogant know it alls!  Get off my lawn, whippersnappers!  I'll beat them with my cane!  The bastids!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Gawd, I am so sick of these stupid labels too, "beta cuck male", "alpha male" and so on.  It is so gay.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 165033 However this ole stud muffin aint got no balding nor sagging nor donuts around the midriff  . Shes 47
> ...


Where did you find someone who "has a problem with older women who are attractive"?  That's bizarre...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ahhh...  I remember when I knew it all...  Those were good times...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



You and some others seem to.  You said so yourself, that younger women are superior in every way!    After 30, a woman is all washed up and is ugly!  Older women are not "fresh" enough.    Old and dry and stale and moldy, like old bread!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gawd, I am so sick of these stupid labels too, "beta cuck male", "alpha male" and so on.  It is so gay.


Indeed.  Beta, cuck males are indeed faggots.  You are correct.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd, I am so sick of these stupid labels too, "beta cuck male", "alpha male" and so on.  It is so gay.
> ...



People who make such references are faggots to me.    People are people.  Most are douchebags.  Some aren't.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Wifey.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Lovely picture.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I love me an attractive older woman as much as the next man. Attractive is the key word.  But when given choices, youth is an aspect of beauty that often trumps a "great personality".  At least...  When you're trying to get laid...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Anyways, my point is that it is normal for young people to be "shallow and childish."  If those are the people you are hanging out with, then don't complain about it!  It is what it is.  You made your bed, now lie in it.  Or find someone who is less dramatic and childish, but chances are that the younger person is going to be rather childish and emotionally immature.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The term isn't subject to opinions. They are a beta cuck,  and/or faggot; or they aren't.  There is no "to me" qualifier.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

We work hard and stay tight ! Repainting inside now and building myself a new shop.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Wifey.
> View attachment 165037


I want some of that cake!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I much prefer to spend my time with someone that I have things in common with.  I like to be able to have conversations about things that are important to me.  I like to have someone who can understand me and what I'm talking about.  The LAST thing I would want in my life is someone that I would have to take care of in any way, financially, emotionally, or anything.  I've already raised children.  I'm done with that part of my life.  I'm not so hung up on looks.  If a person is decent looking, treats me well, has qualities that I find attractive, that is what matters.  You can get laid anywhere anytime.  There is nothing special about that.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, my point is that it is normal for young people to be "shallow and childish."  If those are the people you are hanging out with, then don't complain about it!  It is what it is.  You made your bed, now lie in it.  Or find someone who is less dramatic and childish, but chances are that the younger person is going to be rather childish and emotionally immature.


I've found that outside of becoming more bitter,  and jaded...  Women's mentalities don't much change past the age of 25...  They just collect more stories,  and have more animosities harbored...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...






60?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Wifey.
> ...


LOL Mango-lemon spice with macadamia nut sour cream up top and sprinkled with cacao nibs from the garden.Pretty fair


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, my point is that it is normal for young people to be "shallow and childish."  If those are the people you are hanging out with, then don't complain about it!  It is what it is.  You made your bed, now lie in it.  Or find someone who is less dramatic and childish, but chances are that the younger person is going to be rather childish and emotionally immature.
> ...



Good grief, that is so far from the truth.  I was an idiot in my early 20s.  Not much different from when I was 16.  

I can actually almost remember a time when I "woke up" and the clouds lifted their veil from in front of my brain, and I said, woah.  Wait a minute.  What am I doing.  I'd better get my shit together!  And I did, and I learn new things every single day.  I've got to be honest and say the more I know and learn about people, the more I dislike them though.  They are never nearly as "good" as they claim they are!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



Sounds too healthy.  If I'm going to eat cake, make it chocolate!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Lucky bastard! Good cooking is the only possible reason to ever consider getting married. Cuz food is always better if I didn't have to cook it.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lovely picture.  Thanks for sharing!


We're just hippies trying to have some fun..... I've been very fortunate but also worked my ass off for 30 years. I took it easy for a while but I'm too hyper to play shuffleboard...LOL


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like I said...  More bitter,  and jaded...


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Oh it goes WAY beyond that. Ya have to grow what you eat and build what you cook with to keep it real.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



It's true.  The more you talk, the less likable you become!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Probably a good idea for you to stick with the teenagers.    Like I said earlier, you are on par with your mentality with them, so perhaps it's not such a leap for someone such as yourself.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The truth is where you find it...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

I can already tell you what your future holds.  You will go from one young woman to the next.  They will use for your money and take advantage of you.  They will dump you for the "bad boy" (who isn't you anymore - sorry to say - you are too old for that role now).  Then you will bitch and complain about how "women" do you or have done you wrong, all the while you have been dating children because their boobies sit higher on their chest.    Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I can already tell you what your future holds.  You will go from one young woman to the next.  They will use for your money and take advantage of you.  They will dump you for the "bad boy" (who isn't you anymore - sorry to say - you are too old for that role now).  Then you will bitch and complain about how "women" do you or have done you wrong, all the while you have been dating children because their boobies sit higher on their chest.    Lol!


Nah...  I learned my lessons years ago. The hard way, true...  But learned none the less. That's what makes it so much easier than when I was younger. I actually know more about 25ish year old women,  than 25ish year old women do.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Hmmm.  Jaded?  That must be another word for knowing bullshit when I see it or hear it.    Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hmmm.  Jaded?  That must be another word for knowing bullshit when I see it or hear it.    Lol!


That must be it...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  Jaded?  That must be another word for knowing bullshit when I see it or hear it.    Lol!
> ...



That is it.  I no longer fall for bullshit or lies or braggadocio, so I must be "jaded."


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Here it is for you.  If you date stupid and immature women, then you are going to get stupid and immature behavior.  But yet, that is what you say you want.  So??  What are you complaining about?  Don't expect people who aren't adults to behave like adults.  I'm sorry but 20 is BARELY an adult and not at all an adult in a lot of cases.  So if you date 20-year-olds (or, OKAY, 23-year-olds - lol), then don't whine about them being immature and childish, self centered and screwing you over.  They don't really CARE about you.  It is hard for a person of that age group to care about much more than themselves.  Caring for others takes some time and experience with life and exposure to things.  Empathy is something that a lot of kids don't have (yes even 20-year-old ones).


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


No, it's because they still are sexually active..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here it is for you.  If you date stupid and immature women, then you are going to get stupid and immature behavior.  But yet, that is what you say you want.  So??  What are you complaining about?  Don't expect people who aren't adults to behave like adults.  I'm sorry but 20 is BARELY an adult and not at all an adult in a lot of cases.  So if you date 20-year-olds (or, OKAY, 23-year-olds - lol), then don't whine about them being immature and childish, self centered and screwing you over.  They don't really CARE about you.  It is hard for a person of that age group to care about much more than themselves.  Caring for others takes some time and experience with life and exposure to things.  Empathy is something that a lot of kids don't have (yes even 20-year-old ones).


I just use them for sex so there is no involvement emotionally...


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 9, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...



It's hard to find an Alpha that is a good man.  So, many women settle for 'pretend Alpha's', that need to put others down to life themselves up.  This sounds like a whine fest about "nice guys finishing last".... not impressed.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 9, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



... and older women aren't?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 9, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Are you kidding? I wouldn't have sex with an old lady...


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 9, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



At what age are they "old"?


----------



## ricechickie (Dec 9, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Old Lady breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> ...


Its hard to find them because top tier females hold on to them.  As women get older,  they are left picking through what the younger,  more aggressive alpha females have either missed or passed over.  But they are out there,  however competition is fierce.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...



What on earth are you going on about?    Are you seriously suggesting that women fight over you and that you are somehow a desirable catch or are you saying you are one of those leftovers?  Who do you think you are fooling with this mess of thought process?  Holy shit.  I can tell that you don't really know at all what you are talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is for you.  If you date stupid and immature women, then you are going to get stupid and immature behavior.  But yet, that is what you say you want.  So??  What are you complaining about?  Don't expect people who aren't adults to behave like adults.  I'm sorry but 20 is BARELY an adult and not at all an adult in a lot of cases.  So if you date 20-year-olds (or, OKAY, 23-year-olds - lol), then don't whine about them being immature and childish, self centered and screwing you over.  They don't really CARE about you.  It is hard for a person of that age group to care about much more than themselves.  Caring for others takes some time and experience with life and exposure to things.  Empathy is something that a lot of kids don't have (yes even 20-year-old ones).
> ...



  We've got a bunch of pudgy over-the-hill studs around here.  All the young girls are falling over themselves to get a piece of this hot action!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Face it dudes.  You can't afford to be "picky."  Women (old or young ones) are not throwing themselves at you at all in real life, but of course you can keep on acting ridiculous.  It's quite humorous actually.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2017)

If you want to know what women like.....just watch these videos.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Well.  Good morning!  And no.  The discussion isn't about me specifically; though I'm flattered you've framed it that way in your mind. Do you have an observation counter to the facts I've offered? Or are you just curious about me personally?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I think you are hilarious!  I know that much!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh, maybe this is just a part of the "bad boy" persona.  How impressive!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


On the contrary.  You can tell that I know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Wrong.  You come across sounding like an 18-year-old boy.  And that is your problem and why you fail with women.  You are too old for young women.  They are not sexually attracted to you.  In order to attract a younger women, you need to have something (like money) to offer them.  Those kinds of women are gold diggers and are just using you for your money.  Then, you will bitch and complain about "women" being gold diggers when that is exactly the kind of women you want!  

This is all just too funny and ironic for words, really.    I would say it is bordering on the ridiculous, but it passed that point on the opening post!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I think women like a man who wears nice fitting clothes and looks confident.
Most men wear clothes that look horrible.
I think if you wear a long coat here in TN everyone looks at you kind of strange but I love dressing up sometimes.
The last couple of times I did, I went in Publics  and the time before that through the Opryland Hotel, and people literally got out of my way. Most people around here aren't used to people who dress to impress.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You seem to be fantasizing about me in great detail...  Do you do this often?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Of course, a nice tailored suit looks terrific on a guy who is in good shape and takes care of himself.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I'm just replying to your silly posts.    I am a woman and I'm telling you that you don't know anything about women.    Are you going to call me a liar now?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Im just pointing out that while everyone else is talking about men,  and women...  You're taking about me.  With a good deal of imagined specificity I might add.  Just saying...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Well, I'm addressing your posts, so yes.  Stop imagining that women have a thing for you when they don't!  That is part of your problem.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Where have I referenced women's attraction to me personally,  in this thread?  Ah-ha!  I haven't.  However...  Someone has... Just sayin'...


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> 
> Good job.


He makes a point though. I heard a very popular black female radio host Mildred Gaddis say black men would pull up their pants tomorrow if women didn’t like it.

We all know women like bad boys


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I believe you mentioned that you only "use" young women for sex.    Lol.  Sure you do.  You just make yourself look foolish is all.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Would you prefer I lie? Maybe tell you its for the deep philosophical conversation...?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Why would you think that young women would throw themselves at you or allow you to use them for sex?  Are you serious here?  Can a person really be this messed up?  I suppose so.  Lol.  Maybe there was a time in your life in the past where that was the case, but you are an OLD MAN now.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Some people (goes for both men and women) just never advance in their mentality beyond the age of 16, while the rest of their body is aging, and they look like foolish old people trying to fit in with kids.  Kind of sad and pathetic really.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

skye said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > We heterosexuals who are female need men who are good and tender lovers, who help us put children into the world and nurture them to adulthood, who do not put themselves above the female partners they have and openly disrespect them even though they have physical, sexual relationships with them. This has absolutely nothing to do with violent gun-toters, narcissists, and warmongers. It's a matter of giving good lovin', not arrogance, or horseshit.
> ...


You are so right. Every woman is different. Some want their bills paid some want a best friend and some want you to just give it to them hard. Sometimes one is enough but boy if you can find a guy to do all three


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Can't we have more than one? Guys want one for hot scenes in the bedroom, one to cook, clean, and do their laundry, and another to raise the kids. Can we women have our picks from the same menu? One for hot scenes in the bedroom, one to pay the bills and take out the garbage, and one to raise the kids?
In the end, no one knows how sexuality operates. People keep howling about LGBTs, but can't we heterosexuals make heterosexuality something to celebrate? Something that is happy?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are the only one who injected the idea that they are "throwing themselves" at anyone...  A man has to put in his share of effort as well don't you know...  Or don't you...?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You mean, you have to pay for it.    Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Judging by our pics posted here on the forum; and the ages of our children...  I'm quite certain you're older than me...  What a bizarre statement...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

I mean, if you are fine with knowing that these women are not sexually attracted to you and that you are buying sexual favors from them, that's cool.  Just don't try to go around acting like you are something special to the ladies though, and try to act as if you would be doing some older woman a "favor" by being with her.  Most would probably rather remain being alone than to have to deal with the drama of a child-like man boy.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I see what you did there...  Let me let you; and every young guy here at the forum in on a little (not so) secret...  Every man pays for it.  One way,  or another.  Always has.  Always will.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I turned 39 in August.  How old are you?  I would guess 50 something.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I mean, if you are fine with knowing that these women are not sexually attracted to you and that you are buying sexual favors from them, that's cool.  Just don't try to go around acting like you are something special to the ladies though, and try to act as if you would be doing some older woman a "favor" by being with her.  Most would probably rather remain being alone than to have to deal with the drama of a child-like man boy.


Now,  now...  You're going completely off the reservation... Let's not get carried away.  Try to remember... This isn't about "me"...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


40 in June.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, if you are fine with knowing that these women are not sexually attracted to you and that you are buying sexual favors from them, that's cool.  Just don't try to go around acting like you are something special to the ladies though, and try to act as if you would be doing some older woman a "favor" by being with her.  Most would probably rather remain being alone than to have to deal with the drama of a child-like man boy.
> ...



Sure it is.  It's about man boys, like the OP and like yourself, complaining about women and how mistreated they are by women because women are the ones who are selfish, immature and childish, yet you want to date 20 year olds.    Too funny.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You are old enough to be the father of a 20-year-old.    You are old to them.  Young women are no more attracted to old men than young men are attracted to old women.  That is why you pay for your sex.  You have no right to bitch about how they treat you because you obviously like it.  End thread.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've raised not a single complaint...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Right, just laboring under the delusion that you are an "alpha male."  Not to a 20-year-old you are not.  You are just an old man to them.    Alpha male to a 20-year-old is the guy who gets all the girls WITHOUT paying for it.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Every mans paid for it before it was over.  Bye...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

An alpha male would be a young male who is good looking, full of testosterone and aggression, not an aging male with a beer belly, health issues and a balding head.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, if you are fine with knowing that these women are not sexually attracted to you and that you are buying sexual favors from them, that's cool.  Just don't try to go around acting like you are something special to the ladies though, and try to act as if you would be doing some older woman a "favor" by being with her.  Most would probably rather remain being alone than to have to deal with the drama of a child-like man boy.
> ...


How much is it going to cost to get into chris’ pants?

2 Starbucks plus gas $10

Dinner next week $150

3rd date at your place you make dinner $60

I could get a. 20 something on tinder for less

Plus no guarantee you’ll get her. She might call it off after dinner


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I can totally understand how you would feel that way.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You couldn't get in my pants for anything in the world.  The answer would always be NO.  Lol.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


That's no way to lure one in...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> An alpha male would be a young male who is good looking, full of testosterone and aggression, not an aging male with a beer belly, health issues and a balding head.


Who has a beer belly,  heath issues,  and is balding?   Not judging your courtesans mind you...  Just curious.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Worked on Harvey Weinstein Bill Cosby and Louis ck al Franken trump Clinton or George tikai

No certainly didn’t stop them


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > An alpha male would be a young male who is good looking, full of testosterone and aggression, not an aging male with a beer belly, health issues and a balding head.
> ...



Most men over 40, that's who!  Oh, I forgot that I was talking to Mr. Stud Muffin here.  Lol!  You are a wicked hot 40-year-old man.  The 20-somethings can't resist your charms, I'm sure.    I mean, depending on how young they are, they could be impressed by the simple fact that you can drive a car!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, it is my opinion that no woman in her right mind would try to "lure in" guys with attitudes like yours and Bo-Bos.  Good Lord, why would I want to torture myself?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> An alpha male would be a young male who is good looking, full of testosterone and aggression, not an aging male with a beer belly, health issues and a balding head.


I’ve always wondered this. So the 40 or 50 year old ceo isn’t the alpha male? It’s the 20 something poor black guy with the 12 inch penis? Is that what you’re saying?

In some ways I agree. As a successful 47 year old I get some women because I’m successful. I know it’s not because I’m that young hot twenty something landscaper who’s going to give it to them hard like I used to when I was that age.

Ultimately it’s not the bad boy you want. It’s the way bad boys give it to you


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I already told you. One of three reasons. It certainly wouldn’t be for friendship as you seem like a nag. So it would be either for the dick or money.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't know but I've had my fill of drama in my life.  That is not something that I would ever want to invite into my life.  No way, no how.  Better off being alone if it ever comes down to that choice.    Some women are just too dependent on having a man to define them or to be something that they are expected to be.  Personally, I would rather be happy and have a nice peaceful non-dramatic life.  I do not want to have anything to do with a man who I would have to "worry" about all the time.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Nobody wants your old shriveled up member, and you have no money, as much as you would claim that you do.  If you had money, you wouldn't be wasting your time posting here . . . hopefully.  But then again, who knows?  Regardless, I find neither you or your money or lack of to be very impressive.  Maybe some women do, so good luck to ya!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > An alpha male would be a young male who is good looking, full of testosterone and aggression, not an aging male with a beer belly, health issues and a balding head.
> ...


And we have a winner!  You see...  The Alpha is the guy who cuts the bad boys paycheck.  The Alpha is the guy that has the power of the "bad boys" employment in his hands.  The Alpha is the guy that the young girl dumps the "bad boy" for when she's looking to dig in, and go for broke.  The bad boy to a woman; is a disposable,  replaceable fuck toy.  A dime a dozen.  An alpha that she can seduce into committing half his assets...?  That's what a woman ultimately wants.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know but I've had my fill of drama in my life.  That is not something that I would ever want to invite into my life.  No way, no how.  Better off being alone if it ever comes down to that choice.    Some women are just too dependent on having a man to define them or to be something that they are expected to be.  Personally, I would rather be happy and have a nice peaceful non-dramatic life.  I do not want to have anything to do with a man who I would have to "worry" about all the time.


I’m not a cheater. If I find a friend who gives good sex and has a job I’m happy too. And I’ll settle for 1 out of 3 but I won’t marry unless they at least meet 2 out of 3


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not only do I make good money and save my dad has money too. He can’t take it with him Chris. But hopefully he lives to 100 because I don’t need it. Also I just paid my condo off. 47 and debt free. You rent babe.

And what else can I do in Michigan in December? I just got back from the dog park. If it was summer I’d be out on the new pontoon boat I’m getting because I no longer have a mortgage.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Meanwhile; the "bad boy" is two months late on his truck payment...  Lol!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

And I have a date tonight. Taking her to my buddies outside hottub. She doesn’t seem to be superficial, loves sex and she’s a nurse who owns her own home. She may meet all three of my criteria


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Chris is too pretty to be single. I know a girl like her. Standards too high and even when she lands a guy he doesn’t want to have to put up with all the arguments you know you would have with her.

This girl I know, on my buddies boat she came out and I’m like omg look how hot she is how is she single??? About an hour in I wanted to punch her and knew why she was alone.

Plus she’s in debt and I bet you anything she’s not sexual. Once that dries up the fellers bounce


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I encourage any man,  young or old; who is considering getting serious with a girl...  Insist on her divulging her credit history,  and score.  If you are even thinking of having her move in with you...  Insist on it. Your future lifestyle depends on it. A man can tell a lot about a woman; not only by looking through her medicine cabinet (also highly recomended) ; but by her credit as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but I've had my fill of drama in my life.  That is not something that I would ever want to invite into my life.  No way, no how.  Better off being alone if it ever comes down to that choice.    Some women are just too dependent on having a man to define them or to be something that they are expected to be.  Personally, I would rather be happy and have a nice peaceful non-dramatic life.  I do not want to have anything to do with a man who I would have to "worry" about all the time.
> ...



I think the problem is  . . . no women really want to marry YOU.  Lol!  I don't know what makes you guys think you are so attractive.  Do you read your posts?  They are like . . . ewww.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm sorry but you two are good demonstrations of the types of men that women AVOID.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Most men over 35 aren't "looking" to get married.  What planet are you on?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm not single.  Lol!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 9, 2017)

My sweeping generalizations alarm just went off and I was directed to this thread.

Did I miss anything?


All I can say is that with all the fuglies out there breeding like rabbits, somebody sure is getting a little something from somebody else. Damn, our whole population would collapse if was really just about alphas and betas and all the rest of that crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sure they are.  They have sites all over the web that have thousands of members looking for their "match."  Do you live under a rock or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2017)

Just because YOU are a shallow immature childish creature doesn't mean everyone else is too.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'll defer to your experience in regards to dating sites.  However I'll rely on first hand experience for real life...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Sure they are.  They have sites all over the web that have thousands of members looking for their "match."  Do you live under a rock or something?




Thanks for the reminder. My subscription to Hotgeriatrics.com is just about up.


Oh, and in case you are wondering, oldfuckers.com just got a little too expensive.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She can say no.....at least that's what the left claims is her right.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> My sweeping generalizations alarm just went off and I was directed to this thread.
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> ...


Its situational,  and heirarchical. 7's competing for 8's and so on,  and so forth.  Geographical as well...  Usually the competition is amongst a local group.  Unless one travels extensively,  or imports...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are.  They have sites all over the web that have thousands of members looking for their "match."  Do you live under a rock or something?
> ...


Coffee out my nose...  I blame you personally!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are.  They have sites all over the web that have thousands of members looking for their "match."  Do you live under a rock or something?
> ...


Have you tried Silverbush Safaris, guided cougar hunts?
Me either...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 9, 2017)

playtime said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



OMG OMG!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 9, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> ...



Most women would not want to get married to one though, most women want stability.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We’re giving you a view inside the male mind. The guys who won’t put up with you. You aren’t worth half my shit


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2017)

Where are the nice girls who love to help us practice?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> In fact, I would say that the older you are (okay, maybe at some point this is no longer the case), the more confident you are with yourself and the less inhibited and "embarrassed" you feel about things.


Nope, practice makes perfect.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Where are the nice girls who love to help us practice?


I’m dating one. She’s a church going girl who threw it at me the first night. We’re going hot tubbing tonight praise jesus


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the nice girls who love to help us practice?
> ...


Thank goodness for true witness bearing nice girls.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You won’t thank god for them?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 9, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Amen..  Some of these older ladies don't quite realize, or accept that they aren't 25 anymore... 
They think to themselves; " I still got it! ".  Till they're standing next to a 20 something...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I probably should.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2017)

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


All you have to do is look through tinder. Do a search first for just 20 something’s. Perfect. 

I remember a few years ago chrisl said 40 was old. I wonder if she still feels that way as she closed in on 40? I read a post from her earlier that leads me to believe she’s not calling us 40 year olds old anymore


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I get in trouble anytime I talk to you ya tattletale pussy so piss off pussy. Ok? I’m still not interested in snap chatting with you Dennis.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > My sweeping generalizations alarm just went off and I was directed to this thread.
> ...



All of this competing!  It must hurt that no one is competing for you!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they are.  They have sites all over the web that have thousands of members looking for their "match."  Do you live under a rock or something?
> ...



Hey, they are out there for the old guys.    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ha ha ha!  You can dish it out to females but can't take it when it comes from a man I see.  I figured as much.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You should probably try one of those old people dating sites.  They are designed for lonely people such as yourself.


----------



## jillian (Dec 10, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> 
> Good job.



did you expect better from misogynist loons?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No but seriously, do you consider yourself a "good catch" or something?    I can see that you have females just admiring your "shit" all over the place.  All of those friends you have and your imaginary dates.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the nice girls who love to help us practice?
> ...



Is that the nurse?  Enema time again already?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




THat reminds me -- it's time for our musical interlude.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Fapping material for Bo-bo and friends.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hey, they are out there for the old guys.    Lol!



and all ages, too!

A man who can lick his eyebrows is a busy man, indeed.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Fapping material for Bo-bo and friends.




Friends, as in plural?

I did not realize he is ambidextrous.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 10, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Fapping material for Bo-bo and friends.
> ...



Yuck.  That is definitely something we don't even want to think about!    The HORROR!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I see you have returned to this thread of generalities,  to talk about me specifically...  I noticed this the other day,  and considered it a one off,  but here you are again.  Your curiosity, is growing to near obsession...


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh dear...  Still imagining what I might be like? How I may spend my time. What I'm wearing? Like I said.  Obsession.  You seem far more interested in me,  than the topic at hand...  Tsk,  tsk... 
And...  Did you...  Just wink at me?  Who does that anymore?  Honestly...


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I can’t take it? He’s the one that cries when I compare him to a former speaker of the house who went to prison just recently. Then I get temporarily banned and my speed is slowed on this site.

And it doesn’t surprise me you two dig each other. Two kints


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Yes it is. She’s 40. Yesterday my 24 year old Belarusian girlfriend from the dog park hit me up on Snapchat. That’s the second time she’s asked me out after our first date. I thought she was gold digging because our age difference is the same as trumps and Melanie’s. And we all know she gold digged don. 

Anyways, we’ve had two nice dates since and still she hasn’t asked me for anything. But she fucks me good.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do you have friends?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Fapping material for Bo-bo and friends.
> ...


I am. Quit kissing chris’ ass I know she’s the only woman who gives you attention


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


People in their late 40s wink


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...



So... they're just like men then?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I need two hands to masturbate. One to grab the shaft and the other hand tickling my ballsack

I imagine your face is my canvass for bookaki


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


In real life let me tell you the compliments I get from women.

Good kisser, so hard, smell good, big muscles and nice truck. And of course I’m good looking or they wouldn’t be on a date with me.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There's a reason people say that; men age like wine, and women age like milk.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



That's what you think!  Lol!  The facts are that little girls think you are a disgusting old perverted grandpa.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sure they do!    No woman in her right mind would go near you.  YOU are a creeper.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Here is what you look like . . .   Lol!  Ooooo.  So sexxxxxyyyy!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Come on.  Who do you two guys think you are fooling?  Not me, that's for sure.    I know you are a couple of losers with the ladies.  It's obvious!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ewww.  Hopefully she uses protection against diseases.    I wouldn't even want to imagine what is wrong with a woman who would go out with the likes of you!  That is really, REALLY gross.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ba ha ha.  As opposed to the "no attention" you get from any women?


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Been talking to young girls about me?  Not sure if I should be flattered...  Or creeped out...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Who does that?  Everybody.  More evidence that you are old and out of touch.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I think it would be the girls who are creeped out!    They know what you are all about, old man.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup.  You got me.  I thought I was gonna get away with it too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



And one to hold the tweezers!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The 20 somethings who swipe right on me on tinder don't swipe right on every old fart they see.  That's the great thing about tinder.  Young women looking for "sugar daddys" can look through candidates and go NOPE, Yes, NOPE.  I'm sure the creepy looking old guys don't get responses like I do.  I get liked a lot.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



This is what they see


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Come back to bed honey


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Okay, Roy Moore wannabe!  


sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



  Look, you are not fooling anyone.  You should stop because you only sound like an old fool.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm just being honest.  I may be a creep but don't look like one.  I just play one on USMB.  Or maybe the real me is the USMB asshole you know and love and the nice guy in real life is fake.

We know you are the same bitch no matter what right Chris?  Who we see is who you are.  Only you lie when you say you are in a serious relationship.  No one buys that.  Maybe unkotare does but no one else.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



No, you are a creep.    You prove this time and time and time again.  I don't believe any women would be stupid enough to date a tard like you, or to even speak with you in real life.  They probably go running and screaming in the opposite direction.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

We should start a poll, would any women date Bo Bo?  I'm willing to bet the young and old women alike would vote a resounding NO.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What might that say about you?  You who claims to know exactly what he's really like.  And you can't seem to get enough of his attention...  Just sayin'...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm just replying to posts, like anyone else here does.    Seriously, you can't actually think that any women are really interested in either of you?  Are you that delusional?  Maybe you need to go read some of your posts on this topic.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Crikey, there are red flags popping up all over the place with these guys.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

Let me just say that you guys are really doing it for the ladies.  A lady killer knows how to CHARM the pants off the ladies, no matter what.  Some guys just have it going on in the charm department.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And then she turns around and claims we don't know shit about her.  Well I do know she's lonely and I also know she lives in a small apartment with a bunny rabbit.  And I know she's in her 40's.  Hell I know her better than she knows herself.

Bonzi would date me if she was single.  No one would date you Chris.  They would just try to have sex wit you not realizing it would be lame because you have osteoperosis and hallatosis.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't tell women in real life my inner thoughts.  The nurse I'm dating now is a Pentacostal.  Do you think I told her I'm an atheist?  Fuck no!  Yes she would go running for the hills if she knew.  Why ruin my good thing


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You are so pathetic.  Lol!    Holy shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



  The poor thing.  I truly feel sorry for her (that's if your story is even true, which I highly doubt).


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Let me just say that you guys are really doing it for the ladies.  A lady killer knows how to CHARM the pants off the ladies, no matter what.  Some guys just have it going on in the charm department.


No one is trying to charm you stupid.  Actually, a lot of guys here are pathetic and kiss your ass and we see it.  They are pathetic.  Some small part of them must think they'll get you one day.  Or it's just in their dna to kiss a cute women's ass.  I get it.  If you were nice I'd be doing it too.  If you were nice and flirty and cool maybe but you are not.  You are a prude and a bore.  

Did I tell you about the 24 year old Belarussian girl?  We went walking last night in the woods alone with our 2 dogs at 10pm at night.  If I were at all creepy she would not go back there with me alone.  I could have done anything I wanted and no one would have heard.  She even said no way she would go back there by herself.  But with me she feels safe.  

Then I bent her over a picnic table.  It was fucking HOT!  I love her.  I wish she could love a 47 year old but I know better.  But I'll tell you one thing she does like me a lot and hasn't asked me for anything since the first time I paid for her dog vet bill.  I'm shocked she hasn't asked me for money.  I think she likes my friendship.  I'm a cool older guy.  

You wouldn't know it because here I say the crazy shit that's in most guys heads and I'm not worrying about offending you Chris.  I'm not trying to get you on a date.  I'm not agreeing with all the stupid shit you say like all the guys trying to fuck you do.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Let me just say that you guys are really doing it for the ladies.  A lady killer knows how to CHARM the pants off the ladies, no matter what.  Some guys just have it going on in the charm department.
> ...



You are sooooo pathetic and sad, yet funny in a kind of sick and twisted way.  Still don't believe you, BTW!  You are a disgusting old sack of shit that no woman wants to be near.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 11, 2017)

Everybody likes full body massage, except silly free chics with lousy female intuition.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yea I pulled Petacostal out of my ass just to convince you granny.

I'll be honest.  She had gastro bipass surgery.  With clothes on she looks good but without 





Yes I am shallow.  And cheap.  Surgery she says will cost $15K.  She's not that good in bed Chris.  Especially when I have a 24 year old cute belarussian in my stable.  

Even I am shocked the 24 year old likes me.  She doesn't want to get married but she likes me.  I must be a good guy.  Or she's a deviant.  LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



  She seems to be a good fit for you.  

Seriously though, I feel sorry for her.  If she was smart, she would run for the hills!  Sad that any woman would be desperate enough to hook up with the likes of you!  Really sad.  She could probably do much, much better actually.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 11, 2017)

I bet she won't make appointments for full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

Jesus!!!

Is this thread still going???


----------



## American88 (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> 
> Good job.



Hahaha


----------



## American88 (Dec 11, 2017)

wow


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> Is this thread still going???



^^^^ The bets on are that this thread will still be going on in February 2018 and if A&D notices the thread the bets are on that it'll still be going on in June 2020


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



^^^^ Uh Man Boobies, that's it Bobo you should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo for posting that


----------



## playtime (Dec 11, 2017)

Vastator said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



are you?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


40


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No I said that..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Some people (goes for both men and women) just never advance in their mentality beyond the age of 16, while the rest of their body is aging, and they look like foolish old people trying to fit in with kids.  Kind of sad and pathetic really.


Don't let age stop you from enjoying yourself...


----------



## playtime (Dec 11, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Ya know. Watch this. Smoke one, turn on some Traffic(Winwood) and get jiggly !



lol............................


----------



## playtime (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



give me a guy wearing a good pair of jeans & a flannel shirt.


----------



## playtime (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I thought you couldn't get any stupider, you pick up the shovel and dig a little deeper.
> ...



lol....   ummmmm no.   i like a guy who believes in belts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2017)

playtime said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Belts come in useful, and not just for holding up your pants.  There have been several times in my life that a belt was one of the things I was glad that I had with me. 

And no...............Sorry Sealy.................those black men who wear their pants down under their asses aren't doing it so much for fashion as they are to advertise that they are thugs who are gang affiliated.  Pulling the pants down over your ass originally started with inmates who wanted to stand out as badasses in jail.


----------



## playtime (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



absolute true story.... i was driving home one day & some little prick with very low hanging pants decided to step off the curb when i was driving towards him & he intentionally started to walk reallllllll slow.  i proceeded to continue on my way  slightly faster & as he tried to speed up across the street knowing i wasn't going to stop... his freakin pants fell to his ankles & he literately had to waddle to the other side--- omg.  i laughed till i cried.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2017)

Besides..............after 3 or 4 washings, 501's don't really need belts because they fit just fine and will not fall off.  A belt for me was more of a fashion statement and something I always kept with me in case I needed it. 

In a pinch, a belt can be used as a rope, a bundle carrier, or a tourniquet.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh, you're into Lumberjacks.







*Lumberjack Song -*

*BARBER:
I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.
I sleep all night and I work all day.*

*MOUNTIES:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.*

*BARBER:
I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.*

*MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shoppin'
And has buttered scones for tea.*

*He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.*

*BARBER:
I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.*

*MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Besides..............after 3 or 4 washings, 501's don't really need belts because they fit just fine and will not fall off.  A belt for me was more of a fashion statement and something I always kept with me in case I needed it.
> 
> In a pinch, a belt can be used as a rope, a bundle carrier, or a tourniquet.


Tight pants don't fall off.
Loose pants are what suspenders are made for.
But usually I don't have a problem with falling pants because I have an ass like a black man.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Besides..............after 3 or 4 washings, 501's don't really need belts because they fit just fine and will not fall off.  A belt for me was more of a fashion statement and something I always kept with me in case I needed it.
> ...



Me neither.  Women STILL comment on my butt and I'm 53 now.  Came from over 8 years where I lived on a bicycle and rode 50 to 100 miles per day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You know you're getting old when it starts going away though. 
By the time you're in your 70s it'll just be a bunch of wrinkles.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Wrong answer.  I still have my bike, and I still ride when the weather is good.  I've got a Lemond Zurich with Mavic Cosmic aero rims with bladed spokes, Campagnolo Chorus gruppo with ergo power shifters, a Selle Italia titanium saddle and Speedplay lollipop pedals. 

Can't get saggy if I keep riding.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Well, I used to run all of the time till my hip-surgery.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well, a bicycle can help keep you in shape (if you're interested), because they have little to zero impact on things like hips and knees, but you can still get a really good cardio workout.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2017)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Deck shoes okay?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


So does sex, I had to run two blocks to get away from a husband..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What a terrible person you are to post that woman's picture here to ridicule her.  I'm sure she thought this would be private.  Yeah, you are a REAL good guy, alright!    You are a complete MESS of a person.  Anyone who would be involved with you even in friendship has a few screws missing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I have a $1200 mountain bike which I ride periodically. Once I retire from the DoD I'll probably be riding it every day.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Now that Crazy Bo Bo isn't posting here anymore, we can get back on topic.  The OP doesn't describe me at all.  I actually prefer shy guys.  I think shy guys are VERY cute.  It's much more fun and exciting and challenging to seduce a shy guy than an obnoxious douchebag who thinks he holds all the cards.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Now that Crazy Bo Bo isn't posting here anymore, we can get back on topic.  The OP doesn't describe me at all.  I actually prefer shy guys.  I think shy guys are VERY cute.  It's much more fun and exciting and challenging to seduce a shy guy than an obnoxious douchebag who thinks he holds all the cards.


So you admit that you prefer betas.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Crazy Bo Bo isn't posting here anymore, we can get back on topic.  The OP doesn't describe me at all.  I actually prefer shy guys.  I think shy guys are VERY cute.  It's much more fun and exciting and challenging to seduce a shy guy than an obnoxious douchebag who thinks he holds all the cards.
> ...



Just because guy isn't an obnoxious big mouthed braggart doesn't mean he isn't manly and strong.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't buy into all of this silly "alpha/beta" nonsense.  To me it is beyond silly and immature.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Loud mouthed obnoxious jerks are a huge turn off for me.  I've dated them.  They aren't nearly as impressive as they claim to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

She has to "fight to hold back tears" because Trump touched her butt almost 20 years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Now, I just learned that this woman has felony arrests, including driving drunk with her child in the car.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




 It looks to me like Booboo saw the title of the thread, got all butt hurt over it, and so decided to make it all about "The shallow and childish nature of Sealybo", instead.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 12, 2017)

een intelligent, and


ChrisL said:


> Loud mouthed obnoxious jerks are a huge turn off for me.  I've dated them.  They aren't nearly as impressive as they claim to be.




 From where I sit, I'd say there is an inverse relationship between a woman's sense of self-worth and the degree towards which she is attracted to the posturing jerks.

Deep down, the women who are attracted to such don't value themselves very highly and are looking for a man who doesn't value them, either -- thus confirming their own lack of self worth.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> een intelligent, and
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



That is interesting.  That could be a reason why some women go for the jerks.  While I can understand in teenagers and young stupid people, I could never really understand this behavior in grown up women.  I've wondered how you can be attracted to a man with the mentality of a 16-year-old boy (or even a 12-year-old boy sometimes!).  That could be a reason why, which is actually kind of sad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > een intelligent, and
> ...



 Believe me, it persists in women old enough to know better.  I love my sister dearly, but it took her until she was in her 40s to figure it out.

I imagine if you were to go to a dating site for older people, found women who had been married 4 or 5 times and looked into it, you would find that they are the ones who never outgrew their bad boy fixation.

 What I find ironic in all this silly "alpha male" type talk is that when I look back to when I was in high school, it isn't the "alpha males" from then who have proven successful.  Heck, they are the ones living in trailer parks or working at the mill and  reminiscing about their high school days.  The successful ones are all the quiet types who were busy making something of themselves instead of acting as if they are God's gift.


----------



## playtime (Dec 12, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

dfens said:


> They will say "we need a loving world of less violence" "we need peace" "end war" etc.  The usual stuff.
> 
> And then what do they do?  They love to get screwed endlessly by the most violent, psychopathic men imaginable and have their babies.
> 
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 13, 2017)

Apparently, some of us really just need a wife to have a gang of friends.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 13, 2017)

An alpha male is a confident leader, not a dumbass, blue collar jock


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> An alpha male is a confident leader, not a dumbass, blue collar jock



You can’t be a blue collar jock and a leader?


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > An alpha male is a confident leader, not a dumbass, blue collar jock
> ...


The stereotypical dumb jock normally is not, but, possible, I suppose


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 13, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Maybe some of the regular jocks aren't leaders, but there are many places in sports where leadership is required.  Quarterback, team captain, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




A false stereotype


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sometimes, are you a dumb jock?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey chics, let's get into Bitcoin and start our own block chain.


----------

